Ask HN: How valuable is karma? - iagiledev
======
krapp
It's worthless.

It doesn't even really serve its intended purpose - encouraging civil behavior
through reinforcement, or acting as a weight to sort by quality. And the fact
that there are no guidelines for voting means that it carries very little
context as well, besides being a general indicator of account age.

------
samstave
Interesting question to ponder...

This is just my opinion, and I am open to hearing anyones and better
understanding of the importance of Karma, especially given that I still feel
that the internet is in its infancy)

Karma is a a valuable social lubricant within the context of the site,
community, and topics discussed therein...

It serves as a queue as to the validity of either the information being
shared, or the value fellow members of the community perceive the contribution
to be.

------
sauravt
Karma is the fuel of the universe. It is the self-fulfilling seed that makes
the dance of the Shiva possible in the first place.

~~~
samstave
[https://youtu.be/EMBb_tPPA8E?t=22](https://youtu.be/EMBb_tPPA8E?t=22)

